# Pillsbury Salted Caramel Crescent Doughnuts recipe...



## kleenex (May 30, 2013)

Pillsbury Reveals DIY Cronut Hack: 'Salted Caramel Crescent Doughnuts' | FoodbeastFoodbeast


----------



## chopper (May 30, 2013)

Now you went and did it!  I think I just gained five pounds reading that recipe!     it sounds wonderful.  Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Addie (May 31, 2013)

I read a piece on this masterpiece. There are lines down the block before the doors even open. He makes just so many and when they are gone, they are gone for the day. Like he said, "after all I have other pastries I have to make."


----------

